# New Beginnings



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 18, 2013)

Sunset last night at Seal Rock. 




New beginnings by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## TimLindstedt (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful! Nice warm color!


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2013)

Sigh another amazing shot. Ho hum, when are you going to do something terrible so we can all rip into you?


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 19, 2013)

If you don't take this into Flickr and view on black, you've missed half the image impact.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 19, 2013)

Should it be "The End" instead of "New Beginnings"?  

Gorgeous shot, as usual.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 19, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Should it be "The End" instead of "New Beginnings"?
> 
> Gorgeous shot, as usual.



I am feeling "New Beginnings" .  I am getting the sense that the dark clouds are being pushed inland and all the bright area are moving towards us bringing new light and life. 

I'd love to hear your thoughts on "The End" and Majeed's thoughts also.  A follow up to naming or not naming pictures to project or elicit.....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 19, 2013)

TimLindstedt said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! Nice warm color!



Thanks Tim!



runnah said:


> Sigh another amazing shot. Ho hum, when are you going to do something terrible so we can all rip into you?



I'll work on it . Thanks


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 19, 2013)

ceeboy14 said:


> If you don't take this into Flickr and view on black, you've missed half the image impact.



Thanks! The image has a lot of dark tones so seeing it on black is definitely better.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 19, 2013)

pgriz said:


> Should it be "The End" instead of "New Beginnings"?
> 
> Gorgeous shot, as usual.





JacaRanda said:


> I am feeling "New Beginnings" .  I am getting the sense that the dark clouds are being pushed inland and all the bright area are moving towards us bringing new light and life.
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts on "The End" and Majeed's thoughts also.  A follow up to naming or not naming pictures to project or elicit.....



Thanks for pointing out the weak image title.

Sometimes titles come to me naturally  and sometimes they don't. This was one where I couldn't really figure out a name that fit the shot. 

I settled on a name change to "Warmer tides" but am open to suggestions!!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 19, 2013)

How about "Golden Ebb" or "Sentinels of the golden treasure"?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 19, 2013)

pgriz said:


> How about "Golden Ebb" or "Sentinels of the golden treasure"?



Nice


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 19, 2013)

pgriz said:


> How about "Golden Ebb" or "Sentinels of the golden treasure"?



Oh great! Now I have to go back to dictionary.com.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 19, 2013)

I love the variation on the gold tones.  What about Golden Sea for a name?


----------



## shelby16 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would love to live here. Haha

Beautiful shot!! Perfect, actually.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 19, 2013)

Technically if it were a new beginning it should have been in the damned challenge! 

Beautiful shot as usual.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 19, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > How about "Golden Ebb" or "Sentinels of the golden treasure"?
> ...







CherylL said:


> I love the variation on the gold tones.  What about Golden Sea for a name?



Thanks. I like Golden Sea.



shelby16 said:


> I would love to live here. Haha
> 
> Beautiful shot!! Perfect, actually.



Thanks, glad you like it. 



manaheim said:


> Technically if it were a new beginning it should have been in the damned challenge!
> 
> Beautiful shot as usual.



I need to look into that, and thanks.


----------



## ATVrider43 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Sunset last night at Seal Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I nominated this for March - Photo of the Month  Very well done.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 22, 2013)

ATVrider43 said:


> I nominated this for March - Photo of the Month  Very well done.



Thanks ATV!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2013)

Really love this.  Would you mind sharing the settings and lens you used?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 2, 2013)

SquarePeg said:


> Really love this. Would you mind sharing the settings and lens you used?



Pftt.  The camera part is easy.  What I want to know is how he got the sun and clouds to cooperate.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 2, 2013)

He showed up in pink panties and the clouds and sun were so captivated they could do little else.


----------



## ATVrider43 (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL pretty pink panties


----------

